# U.s. Machine Tool Co Mill



## barnett (May 24, 2015)

I finally got my mill home today, Its a U.S. Machine Tool Co. It's in fairly good shape and doesn't appear to have much wear. The previous owner modified the X axis with a feed screw, but didn't modify or disconnect the lever feed. He just removed the handle, which he included. It came with with a vise and 15 various cutters. Its 220v single phase. Now I just have to get it unloaded....


----------



## kd4gij (May 24, 2015)

Nice score.


----------



## David M (May 24, 2015)

It looks like there is a pulley on the X feed, is it power driven? If not I think I would make it so.  I ran across a Sheldon horizontal mill a while ago that I bought on a whim, it does not have the versatility of a vertical mill but does make a very nice compliment to it.


----------



## tertiaryjim (May 24, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## thomas s (May 24, 2015)

Looks like a nice heavy machine. thomas s


----------



## brino (May 24, 2015)

Congratulations, great find!
-brino


----------



## barnett (May 24, 2015)

David M said:


> It looks like there is a pulley on the X feed, is it power driven? If not I think I would make it so.  I ran across a Sheldon horizontal mill a while ago that I bought on a whim, it does not have the versatility of a vertical mill but does make a very nice compliment to it.


No, the pulley is just a handwheel, it's cross drilled with a handle, and I'm going to look into making a powerfeed.


----------



## projectnut (Jun 3, 2015)

I have had an almost identical machine going on 15 years.  It's all original except for the motor.  It came with a 1 hp  motor that needed a rebuild, so I changed it out for 1950's era 1 1/2 hp single phase motor.

Mine was originally purchased for a machine shop at the Oscar Mayer production facility in Madison WI.  It was retired in the early 1980's and purchased by one of the engineering departments design engineers.  He used it for many years to make parts for violins cellos, and violas.  When he was in his late 80's his eye sight started failing so he gave up the hobby.  I purchased it from his son early in 2000 and it's been in my shop ever since.






It's a great little machine.


----------



## barnett (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't know much about the history of mine, other than it belonged to the sellers grandfather and it had been there since he was a small boy. Thanks for the nice pictures.


----------

